
Elm creator will talk at the biggest Elm conference ever (in Paris) - tibastral2
https://elmeurope.org
======
berryg
Interesting. Please consider a mailing list. I like to be kept up to date on
this conference.

------
pietro3d
Wow! Finally a conference pretty close to Italy :-)

